# Documentary project!



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

im a photography student - i decided to do animal cruelty for my documentary project!
to cut a long story short i took many pics at my local rescue centre of dogs, cats and small furries!
the pics are going to get published in a book!

what do you think?
rescue animals - a set on Flickr


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you have captured some great photographs very expressive, good luck


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Aww those pictures are heartbreaking, the looks on their faces, it's so sad. especially that greyhound type dog resting his head on the piglet teddy, he looks so fed up, I got a lump in my throat!


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Aww those pictures are heartbreaking, the looks on their faces, it's so sad. especially that greyhound type dog resting his head on the piglet teddy, he looks so fed up, I got a lump in my throat!


I was just about to say their is something about the greyhound/lurcher type's, they just look so sad and miserable.

Your pics really bring it home, poor dogs 

Ang x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Aww those pictures are heartbreaking, the looks on their faces, it's so sad. especially that greyhound type dog resting his head on the piglet teddy, he looks so fed up, I got a lump in my throat!


he was a lovely old boy - so gentle 
i think his name was walter - im not sure of his story though as to why he was in rescue in the first place, i think he got a new home though!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lovely but heartbreaking pics 

I was a photography student, I miss those days!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, those pictures really do say a thousand words, don't they?

Congratulations on getting them published in a book!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Good photo's, wouldn't it be nice to take after photo's of any that found forever homes to show the contrast of sadness & happiness.
My first dog was from a pound, my brother & I had to carry it home, as it's paw's were raw, skin & bone, it's tongue had been ripped, it had walked the streets for ages. I got such a telling off for picking such a sick dog, but my mum nursed it back to health & he gave us many years of joy.
Good luck in all you do.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

BALOO J. said:


> Good photo's, wouldn't it be nice to take after photo's of any that found forever homes to show the contrast of sadness & happiness.


oh that was my plan - but the rescue weren't up for that. i was only allowed to go one day a week and i had to let them know in plenty of time when i was coming!

also i know that some owners might not have wanted me to take pics etc....

for doing my second project i actually had planned to go down to england and take pics of the dogs in the 7 day pounds where they get destroyed. i had contacted the people who actually rescued some of the dogs from their.
so i had also planned to takepic sof the "lucky ones" that were saved and then photograph their progess from their!

but at the time it wasn't successful - i had a time limite to do my project and the rescue people at personal problems etc...

however i would still love to do it


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

havent opened the pics...

i did a uni project on puppy farming..... i showed THE most horrifc pictures.... it really hit home to my classs but i got my point accross and made others think.....

if you can just reach a few... then you've achieved lots 


good luck x


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

GSDlover4ever - shame i didnt know you back last year! i have a great before and after for you:

From this:










To this:










TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

icanneverthinkofagoodname said:


> GSDlover4ever - shame i didnt know you back last year! i have a great before and after for you:
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...


awwwww fantastic 

what was his or hers story?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

nic101 said:


> havent opened the pics...
> 
> i did a uni project on puppy farming..... i showed THE most horrifc pictures.... it really hit home to my classs but i got my point accross and made others think.....
> 
> ...


i have seen a lot of images to do with puppy farming - it really is horrible - those poor animals


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

He came from a lady who bought him when he was a puppy from a carpark in Bristol for 1k, then took him home to her 4 children under 3 and the 3 over 10, where she worked full time and he spent all day every day in her kitchen and then got time in the garden in the morning and the evening. The only other dogs he had ever seen were his mother and his littermates (when he was a baby) 

Thankfully, his previous owner knew when Buster wasnt getting a fair deal and asked me on the off chance if i wanted him "Because he was too nice to put down" intially i said no- he was bald, emaciated, swollen and very sick and very sad. But i had a change of heart and said yes, 2 days before he had been booked in to be euthanised! i later found out!

It has been so much work, sweat and many many tears! He is allergic to almost everything, It's taken a long time to find food he isnt allergic to, so he has a lovely holistic dog food i found which has stopped the itches and he has put on a few KGs now.

He is on Steroids which keeps him happy. Steriods have a bad reputation but as far as i'm concerned i would rather have a happy dog with a shorter life, than a very unhappy dog with a longer life. Every day that goes by is a day longer than he would have lived.

He is a horror with other dogs (except my other dog!) but we're working on it, as long as we can get to the point where he will walk passed another dog without kicking off i'll be happy - he is getting a lot better though.

We had a nice session this morning where he met 4 different dogs and stood calmly next to each one.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

icanneverthinkofagoodname said:


> He came from a lady who bought him when he was a puppy from a carpark in Bristol for 1k, then took him home to her 4 children under 3 and the 3 over 10, where she worked full time and he spent all day every day in her kitchen and then got time in the garden in the morning and the evening. The only other dogs he had ever seen were his mother and his littermates (when he was a baby)
> 
> Thankfully, his previous owner knew when Buster wasnt getting a fair deal and asked me on the off chance if i wanted him "Because he was too nice to put down" intially i said no- he was bald, emaciated, swollen and very sick and very sad. But i had a change of heart and said yes, 2 days before he had been booked in to be euthanised! i later found out!
> 
> ...


awwww thats a shame- so is poor coat was all down to allergies? 

i hopw is gets a lot better and you are able to sort out his issues


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> awwww thats a shame- so is poor coat was all down to allergies?
> 
> i hopw is gets a lot better and you are able to sort out his issues


Yes! all down to allergies. If it were me i'd be pretty sick that i'd sentenced a dog to death all down to him being allergic to his food.

But, in all fairness i dont think his previous owner had the time or the inclination to find out.

but her loss is definitely my gain!!!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

icanneverthinkofagoodname said:


> Yes! all down to allergies. If it were me i'd be pretty sick that i'd sentenced a dog to death all down to him being allergic to his food.
> 
> But, in all fairness i dont think his previous owner had the time or the inclination to find out.
> 
> but her loss is definitely my gain!!!!


oh i know - well atleast he is in good hands now


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

icanneverthinkofagoodname said:


> He came from a lady who bought him when he was a puppy from a carpark in Bristol for 1k, then took him home to her 4 children under 3 and the 3 over 10, where she worked full time and he spent all day every day in her kitchen and then got time in the garden in the morning and the evening. The only other dogs he had ever seen were his mother and his littermates (when he was a baby)
> 
> Thankfully, his previous owner knew when Buster wasnt getting a fair deal and asked me on the off chance if i wanted him "Because he was too nice to put down" intially i said no- he was bald, emaciated, swollen and very sick and very sad. But i had a change of heart and said yes, 2 days before he had been booked in to be euthanised! i later found out!
> 
> ...


That's almost the image of my older chows story... she was kept in a tiny kitchen for her first two years, covered in hot spots due to food intolerances, turnes out amongst her other probs she has coeliacs disease, so is wheat gluten intollerant. She's also on steroids amongst other things on a low theraputic dose, but it keeps her itch at bay. Sisky was on steroids for three years solid, off for a year when she had a neck problem, so was on pain meds, these couldn't be mixed with pred... however her itch has gotten worse and now back on a theraputic level of prednistalone, I get her blood checked every few months, an have never seen any change in any of her levels, so no probs with her health relating to that. However, even if it did effect her lifespan, I would sleep quietly at night knowing, she had quality over quantity


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

kazschow said:


> That's almost the image of my older chows story... she was kept in a tiny kitchen for her first two years, covered in hot spots due to food intolerances, turnes out amongst her other probs she has coeliacs disease, so is wheat gluten intollerant. She's also on steroids amongst other things on a low theraputic dose, but it keeps her itch at bay. Sisky was on steroids for three years solid, off for a year when she had a neck problem, so was on pain meds, these couldn't be mixed with pred... however her itch has gotten worse and now back on a theraputic level of prednistalone, I get her blood checked every few months, an have never seen any change in any of her levels, so no probs with her health relating to that. However, even if it did effect her lifespan, I would sleep quietly at night knowing, she had quality over quantity


its sad when you read stories like that - atleast you knw what is wrong with her and you are able to help her feel comfortable


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

kazschow - It's amazing how common it is!!

thank god your chow had you!

It beggars belief sometimes. If i had 1k to spend on a dog i would make sure it was darn well looked after properly!!!

I have had offers of that much for him since getting him, but i always say no!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

icanneverthinkofagoodname said:


> kazschow - It's amazing how common it is!!
> 
> thank god your chow had you!
> 
> ...


1K on a dog - is that how much the people bought him for before you had him?


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> 1K on a dog - is that how much the people bought him for before you had him?


yes! she bought him from a car park when he was 12 weeks old and paid cash.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

icanneverthinkofagoodname said:


> yes! she bought him from a car park when he was 12 weeks old and paid cash.


----------

